# Berlin 1-17



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Started a bit late but got behind some fish. Started in 15fow and by noon hooked 4 for 6 eyes. All small! By 1300hrs I moved to 22fow and started pickin fish up. By 3 couldnt by a bite. Still alot of fun and all fish off the same bait. Gold and perch colors got fish. Gold shallow!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job buddy! Glad to see you pullin some through the hole!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice job!! Ill be out tomrrow around 5:30am.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

good job jig,they seem to be hard to find this year so even better to see some finally


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Most ice seemed pretty good off 224 but ALOT of wet stuff. I finished on 4in. clear that started out to be 6


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice Bob! Some action, even if small.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

wow!finally seen walleye pulled out of berlin on ice this year.heard of them catchin small ones but never saw any first hand.They are very hard to find this year.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Berlin has been good to me this yr. No limits yet but plenty of action. I was having some difficultys with my computer I have posted some things on ICEFISHOHIO.COM that may be useful to some. Now that i have my computer back i will be posting more on OGF. Fished yesterday 1-19 north of roadbed from 16 to 24 fow.. Between me and a buddy we got 5. Only 1 keeper. Fished from 1230 to 530ish.. Ice was around 6 inchs. Most of the snow that melted is now frozen. All the fish came on 1/4 oz firetiger.. Yellow Tiger.. and General Lee. Couldnt get em to fire on the 3/16 which is usually my go to size. Plenty of marks but they were stuck to the bottom rolled a few fish as well.. best depth for us seemed to be betwen 18 and 22. Mid afternoon bite for us as all fish came between 1 and 4 and nothing after 4. Which is odd as thats usually the magical hour. Will be fishing the rest of the week.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the post Freak. Very informative which is nice to see. Hope to see you out there Sunday.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the action pic's. Bobby......Those shots really get a person hyped up ...no matter the size..... there "eye's.......Just getting 'bit"..... lends promise of a big one engulfing your lure on the next drop.Good fishin to you.........Allways enjoy you posts.... Looks like this arctic blast, will assure good ice for a while longer....so enjoy...jON sR.


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Fished north of the road bed from 2 until 5 in 21 ft had 2 channel cats one was a brute that broke off at the hole so if you catch one with a gold ice #3 pimple in it's mouth your more than welcome to stick it in your tackle box . Going to give it another try tomorrow going back to work on Monday .


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill be out there tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

> Going to give it another try tomorrow going back to work on Monday .


In case you forgot how work is,.... it still sucks. I'll be there with ya tomorrow to bring in some cats and "weezers".


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

I think anything gold is the hot color at Berlin this year. Fished north of the roadbed last monday and had a break off on a gold vibie. Time to go to Marks and stock up. Jim


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

jay2k said:


> In case you forgot how work is,.... it still sucks. I'll be there with ya tomorrow to bring in some cats and "weezers".


thanks for the wake up call on work - see tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Today was sloow and coooold. Three of us went north of the road bed again, fished 12ft, 18ft, 24ft. Had 3 shorts in 18ft and a 12" crappie. Gold seemed to be the color today.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

A couple of us fished by the bridge. Hooked fish reg but mostly small. Did have a 20in at the hole but foul hooked. Jiggin fool had a couple nice fish on and landed a few cigars. Gold to Firetiger all 15-22fow. Fished 12-dark


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

hey now JIG... one of the ones that came through the hole was 14.5 inches! I needed to bust out the fish stretcher for that one!


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

which road bed are you talking about 224? or is there another place? I am new enough around here that I am not really familiar with that spot if its not 224 thanks


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

224 bridge. Cycada's rock!!!!!!!Im sure there R eyes around you. With the stain out there its tough for them to find it. Yesterday they just layed on it. Cold nights put a damper on them. When there on youll no it!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

just look for a bunch of shanties off of 224 and there you go!


----------

